

Ask HN: How do I increase the load speed of my blogger.com site? - rakkhi

Ideally I would like to increase the speed without removing any gadgets but would like some recommendations on what to remove if that is the best way. Search always seems to be the slowest to load and I really don't want to remove that<p>Also would consider moving to Tumblr or Posturous if that would help<p>Ideally I'm looking for some code I can add or some sort of caching gadget<p>Http://www.Rakkhi.blogspot.com
======
kingofspain
Addthis have an ajaxy JS snippet you can use. Might help a bit. Similarly,
check for similar versions of any other widgets you have. Other than that
maybe cut down the number of posts on the home page.

You could always self-host the blog on a fast server and store as many scripts
locally as possible.

------
pierrefar
Run Page Speed from Google and YSlow from Yahoo!. Both give recommendations
about exactly what to do.

In many instances, it might be best to offload static content (CSS, images,
JS, etc) to a CDN, say on a subdomain, and send proper cache headers.

